# Java:Bezierkurve mit Stützpunkt im negativen Bereich



## aze (22. Mrz 2011)

Hi

Ich will mit der "CurveTo" Funktion der Klasse GeneralPath eine Bezierkurve zeichnen,wo einer der Stützpunkte "oben"/"nördlich" der Zeichenfläche hinausragt,also quasi im negativen Bereich liegt.Wenn ich so etwas wie das hier versuche wird nichts gezeichnet:


```
roots.curveTo(startX, startY, startX + rootWidth,- 1.5 * dwidth, startX + 2 * rootWidth, startY);
```


----------



## xehpuk (22. Mrz 2011)

Wenn der Stützpunkt auf der Zeichenfläche liegt, funktioniert es? Es sollte auch mit negativen Werten funktionieren. Entweder liegt das Gezeichnete gar nicht auf der Zeichenfläche oder es stimmt etwas anderes im Code nicht.


----------



## aze (23. Mrz 2011)

Hi

Ich habe den Stützpunkt etwas weniger im negativen Bereich platziert und schon funktioniert es.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

